# Lost almost 12 stone since Xmas



## lucy123 (Jun 6, 2012)

...Well not me personally but now that I have your attention!

Could you do with losing a few pounds before that holiday, wedding, birthday, or just the dreaded Diabetes check?

If so remember the Weight Loss Group is up and running and open to anyone who wants to join in.

Just go to the Total Group Loss thread each week and enter any weight lost and add to the total. Those participating are only asked to provide good advice and support to others as well as posting their own successes and when they are struggling too.

It would be great to have a few more joining in if you wish to

Since Xmas we have helped each other lose a Total Group Loss of almost 12 stone - which to say its a free and friendly support group isn't bad at all!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes, come on folks, let's not lose the momentum and see if we can lose another 12 stone before the year is out!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 7, 2012)

One and a half slim women.  One slim bloke.  Excellent, WLG !


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 9, 2012)

So it is TW - not thought of it that way!  It does put in perspective how much we have all lost.  Well done everyone.


----------

